# Fiskars Axe sharpener - can anybody share their experience



## fabsroman (Jan 2, 2013)

About to pull the trigger on a Fiskars X27 and X7, but Amazon showed a Fiskars axe sharpener as an "Items others buy along with this item". For $9.99, I am thinking about giving it a try. The edge on my Home Depot special hatchet is horrendous, and the edge on my dad's Home Depot special axe is even worse. Figured I would give the sharpener a shot on them. Still getting the X27 and X7 though.

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Products/Axes-and-Striking-Tools/Blade-Sharpener


----------



## brian89gp (Jan 2, 2013)

I have an x27 and the sharpener and can say that it splits best when sharp.  The sharpener works well.


----------



## Sisu (Jan 2, 2013)

I have never used the Fiskars sharpener, so I don't know how well it performs.  I have only used a two grit whetstone on my Fiskars axes and it gets the edges shaving sharp.  I think a whetstone is more versatile vs the Fiskars sharpener, as it can be used to sharpen other tools in my house (eg. knives, hand planer blades, etc.).


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah fabs, the sharpener works well. I get a few dings in my x27
and it sharpens right up. 9.99 well spent.


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 2, 2013)

I use the sharpener, it is great, highly recommended by me


----------



## fossil (Jan 2, 2013)

I have found that If I use it regularly, and I've not seriously dinged the cutting edge on my axe, the little Fiskars sharpener is just fine for a little light "tune-up" now and then.  It's like a simple kitchen knife sharpener...couple of angled stone discs that you draw the edge through a few times.  It's not the tool to grab if I'm looking to restore an old dull or nicked edge...that kind of work is well beyond the capability of this sharpener.  It has its purpose, and it performs well in that role, but is limited.  Rick


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 2, 2013)

Alright, looks like I am going to add an additional $9.99 to the order. Might as well throw the sharpener in the wood cutting toolbox for on the site sharpening. I already have the Lansky stones for my hunting knives, filet knives, etc., but that entire process takes way too long for my liking when I don't need a razor sharp edge. Just breaking it all out and setting it up is a hassle unless I have several knives I want to sharpen (i.e., keep several small knives in my hunting pack and tackle box and break out the Lansky when a bunch of them are dull).

Thanks for the replies everybody


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Jan 2, 2013)

How much for the X 27 on Amazon? Bailey's just put them on sale for $49.95


----------



## chazcarr (Jan 2, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> How much for the X 27 on Amazon? Bailey's just put them on sale for $49.95


 

Take a look!  Only $39.95 on sale today it seems.  With the free shipping.  Sweet.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 2, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Take a look! Only $39.95 on sale today it seems. With the free shipping. Sweet.


 
Yep, it was on sale yesterday too and what made me really decide to order it now instead of waiting. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ralphie Boy said:


> How much for the X 27 on Amazon? Bailey's just put them on sale for $49.95


Paid 36 for mine on amazon.  

I have the sharpener too. It's ok if you don't have a nick in the blade.


----------



## bboulier (Jan 2, 2013)

Definitely recommend the sharpener.  Works  well.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 2, 2013)

X27, X7, and Fiskars axe sharpner are on the way here. 4 to 7 days for shipping. Can't wait for their arrival.


----------



## 'bert (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 on the sharpener, just gotta find where i put it now   I remember that I put it somewhere that I wouldn't forget...............


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jan 2, 2013)

'bert said:


> +1 on the sharpener, just gotta find where i put it now  I remember that I put it somewhere that I wouldn't forget...............


 
Got me worried for a moment as I couldn't remember where I put mine (_and they are not that large to begin with_), and then it came back to me ... on the workbench in the basement. First place to look.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 2, 2013)

'bert said:


> +1 on the sharpener, just gotta find where i put it now  I remember that I put it somewhere that I wouldn't forget...............


 
I have learned the hard way. Everything must have its place, and be in its place, for me to find it. If I ever put something in a spot that "I will never forget", it is lost forever. There is nothing I hate more than having to look for stuff for hours on end before I can even start working on something. I think that is pet peeve numero uno for me.


----------



## Scols (Jan 3, 2013)

The fiskars sharpener is ok but I think the accusharp does a better job and you can rotate and or replace the stones in the accusharp.


----------



## fossil (Jan 3, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I have learned the hard way. Everything must have its place, and be in its place, for me to find it. If I ever put something in a spot that "I will never forget", it is lost forever.


 
I read a quip once that said, "The easiest way to find something you've misplaced around the house is to go out and buy another one and bring it home."


----------



## trailmaker (Jan 3, 2013)

The Fiskars sharpener works well on Fiskars axes,  but it won't fit some other makes of axe.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like my Fiskars sharpener.  I keep it in the kitchen drawer, so I can use it on kitchen knives...works well.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 5, 2013)

I have not use the Fiskars sharpener, but I have used the Lansky Axe & Machete Sharpener on the Fiskars axes and it works great. 







http://www.amazon.com/Lansky-Axe-Ma...=1357429387&sr=8-24&keywords=lansky+sharpener


----------



## pen (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe I got a bad one out of the bunch, but I was not impressed with the sharpener.  Worked well 2x, then it started feeling differently and I opened the lid to see the wheel and the sharpening stone's ridges were about worn off already. 

After my first impression I'd just rather take a flat file to it for a touch up.

pen


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 6, 2013)

It broke after one use ! Not impressed with the sharpener the second one broke after one use the third one broke after two uses. I took electrical tape and taped the end bad on the last one and it works far better now. I must say Fiskars has awesome customer service but they really did a crappy job on the sharpener. I love my X27 though ! 

Pete


----------

